# My new Fosters



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Rescued these little guy's out of a work-shed at somebody's cottage. The mother was either killed, or for whatever reason, she abandoned them. Aren't they darlings?? The two white/orange flame points are males, and the tortie and black/white ones are girls.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

They look darling! I love kittens when they walk around with their little tails pointing straight up. Funny how they always want to walk towards you with the camera!
They look older than the two litters I've hand-reared and I love the tortie's flame colored blaze!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

OH, MY! They're so sweet. I doubt you can resist them, Janice! :luv


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

:love2 Adorable!!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

So adorable! I'll take the orange eared boy!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

oh my goodness! how precious! :heart


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I must have the tortie!!!!! 

Do I actually have to GET a kitten to get over wanting one so badly?

I knew I shouldn't have looked at the pictures. :fust


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

marie73 said:


> Do I actually have to GET a kitten to get over wanting one so badly?


Careful Marie! they're like potato chips... once you have one, you'll want even more! :wink:


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Nell said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> > Do I actually have to GET a kitten to get over wanting one so badly?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ... Like Debbie Travis says... "Careful what you wish for" !!! :lol:


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

So cute! :luv


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, we've named them....I was saying to hubby that once they are up on the website, they'll be "gone like the wind"... so yeah... we did some theme names: :lol: :lol: 

Scarlett is my tortie girl.
Tara is the black/white girl.
Rhett is the cream/orange point male.
Beau is the cream/beige point male.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You have "Gone With the Wind" kitties! Put Tara in a big envelope and send her right here.  She looks black to me, and that's my weakness! Is she really black and white? Where's the white?


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> You have "Gone With the Wind" kitties! Put Tara in a big envelope and send her right here.  She looks black to me, and that's my weakness! Is she really black and white? Where's the white?


Not much whilte, she's almost tuxedo Jeanie... and some on her belly too. I'll try to get some better pics, but my camera is acting up on me.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

They are just adorable! What pretty coats they have! I love the little tortie girl with the flame marking on her nose and forehead :luv 

Can I abduct her?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh my gosh!! How CUTE! 
I want a flame point!! Adorable!!! I'm grabbing my keys to drive to canada! :lol:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

More pictures please. :lol:


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

AddFran said:


> More pictures please. :lol:


I will as soon as my camera is fixed, sorry... it bombed out on me this weekend. Hubby had two music gig's back to back, and I did a ton of pictures, and then it was done, so it's in the shop. I'll take some as soon as I get it back....


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Aw Bummer about the camera. At least you caught the pics of your husband!


----------

